# Scheel's



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Dropped by the new Scheel's today in Sandy. Seems to me they have a nicer selection of guns than Cabelas, etc. I like the Benelli Legacy in 20 or 28 gauge. They have some nice Cooper and Kimber rifles, too. The ammo prices seem competitive as well. Anybody else go down?


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Agreed I like how all the rifle and shotguns are out to pick up and look at without 
waiting


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Stores ok, just looked like a bigger version of Dicks Sporting Goods really to me. Pricing was pretty much the same as everywhere else. Waterfowl section was pretty lacking for a week before the opener.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It certainly isn't outdoor-centric, but for the relatively small (compared to Sportsman's and Cabela's) outdoor section, I was surprised at how much they had crammed in there. It didn't seem like it was overly stockpiled with product, but there was a good variety in each department. 

I was impressed with the gun section as well. Way cool to be able to pick them up. And I REALLY liked how they organized the guns as well. Seemed to make more sense than putting all rifles, shotguns, etc., together with each other. They have the pumps separate from the autos, the bolts separate from the levers, and so on. Pretty cool. And the prices did seem to be right where they should be with other retailers. I found it odd that the shooting accessories and ammo were stored on the other side of the store though. Maybe for safety reasons?

It won't be my first and only sporting goods store, but I will shop it when buying gear.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the report guys! I was about to ask about it on here. Was it packed to where I should wait a little while? I will probably hit it for lunch early next week.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It was pretty dang busy. Not so much that I would avoid the place for a while, but busy enough to make things kind of obnoxious. I would think that a mid-week, lunch hour trip wouldn't be too bad at all.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I called the store on Friday to see if there would be any special Grand Opening sale pricing this weekend. The answer was no. So I decided to pass on the drive down from Weber County. The actual, official 'Grand Opening' celebration discounts might come later this week if I understood the lady correctly. I may go down then and look for some good buys on steel shot ammunition.

I've been to both Scheels stores in Montana several times, so I already know what to expect. And the sales people in the Montana stores always seem more helpful than the sales people in our Utah Cabela's store. Only time will tell if the same holds true for the Utah Scheels.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

It seems to be exactly the same as the Reno store I stopped in year before last. Nothing earth shattering, but the gun selection was the best I've seen locally. Their high grade gun room didn't have much in it, though. There were only two SxS shotguns, a Parker and a Browning BBS Sidelock. I remember when Browning brought out the Sidelock back in the early 80s, IIRC it was $1200-$1500 or so. They're asking $7000 for each gun. Good luck with that. They also have a Belgian Superposed listed at $35,000. No thanks.

Seems like SxS shotguns are dying out, and I just don't understand it. Our eyes aren't stacked vertically, why should barrels be?

BTW, they had a clean Beretta Onyx in 12 gauge there for $999, which I thought was a good deal. It's the heavy waterfowl version, 3.5", just like mine only in better cosmetic condition. They're no longer made, but mine has been great.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

I have had a crew there all summer, but had never been inside until today. I was pleasantly surprised at their selection on hunting gear. I didnt spend too much time because of the crowds, but I can definately see myself spending too much time, and money there in the future. It also doesnt hurt that it is about a mile away from my house


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

They had a better selection of marsh stools than Sportsmens, or even online. I'm looking for a lightweight stool with a back, but can't find anything with an aluminum frame. I also would like to get some lightweight waterkeel dekes, but everything is so heavy these days. I need to get my bicycle setup sorted out soon. The old Hot Buys were quite light, but not anymore. I'm going to use small plastic or wood stakes instead of lead, which will save maybe 3#. I've also thought about mixing in some silos, but am not sure if they'll work for mallards or pintail. Thoughts?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Any one see any reloading supplies ?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i'm impressed with the gun setup they have. certainly beats the cabelas junk show of a gun counter. i also didn't hear the click clack of hard cart wheels on large grout lines that cabelas has. i'll still go to cabelas because i like a lot things about it but i wont be gun shopping there anymore.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

APD said:


> i'm impressed with the gun setup they have. certainly beats the cabelas junk show of a gun counter. i also didn't hear the click clack of hard cart wheels on large grout lines that cabelas has. i'll still go to cabelas because i like a lot things about it but i wont be gun shopping there anymore.


I thought I was the only one that hated the rough tile at Cabela's vs carts! I have pretty much given up on Cabela's gun counter also, they used to have promotions, not gun sales are pretty much exempt from all deals...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Any one see any reloading supplies ?


I will try a little site reconnaissance just as a favor to you Al, hopefully I will make it tomorrow.
Assuming the website reflects each store it looks like an affirmative Al http://www.scheels.com/webapp/wcs/store ... ogId=10051


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

I love Scheels. I used to live up in Montana where Scheels was all we had. Their prices used to be the best for a good few hundred miles atleast. They sometimes get sales that are awesome. They are sort of like any other Dicks or Sports Authority, but the bigger Scheels like in Great Falls, MT IMHO has one of the best gun selections I have ever seen.

I Wish we could get a Scheels a little closer to me.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I went just after I posted the ? about reloading. And I'm happy to report that they do offer reloading supplies. Thanks Huge for the offer just for me.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, I'm already mentally committed, I'll confirm your report.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I went today and was pleasantly surprised. It exceeded my expectations. My little boy was afraid of the elk you can get your picture with and we spent 45 min at the fishtank. It keeps toddlers entertained.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I went for lunch today, and like Marty, was impressed. Huge screen on which to play Big Game Hunter, what more could you want? Huge isles of team clothing, bought my most expensive hat ever. Being that I am just getting in to reloading, I was impressed with how much reloading stuff they had, Al was not lying. I did not have too much time to tour each dept, but I liked what I saw of the hunting and shooting areas.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

How's the waterfowl decoy selection there?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I spent about an hour there this morning. Nice place. All the photo stops are kind of fun. The merch seemed a bit crowded in for my taste. It just felt a bit claustrophobic for my tastes. Overall, for the things I go to a store like that for (hunting and fishing gear) I like Cabelas better with exception of the gun section for the reasons already mentioned. In stead of just some beater used guns for a "petting zoo," they have a much more open and browsable gun section. I really like that. 

For selection, I think Sportsman's has a better selection of both reloading and fly tying supplies. 

Seemed like a bunch of extra stuff that for me, serves no purpose - Ferris Wheel? And in the "what the heck is that doing in here" department, the animatronic Abraham Lincoln and Thomas Jefferson are cool and all, but seemed a little out of place to me. I think Disney Land better check and see if their robot Lincoln is missing. 

I'll shop there, but it will probably be my third choice behind Cabela's and Sportsmans.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I'll shop there, but it will probably be my third choice behind Cabela's and Sportsmans.


What if you really need to go get some stuff on date night....perfect sitcheeation you got yourself there, we can ride the ferris wheel sweety just like in 4th grade and the saltwater aquarium...


----------

